# East Coast Custom Knife Show 2013



## eto

Just back from the show. Great knife makers. More hunting and sword type stuff, but Knife Maker's Shosui Takeda & Koji Hara were in attendance.





[/IMG]


----------



## eto

Takeda showing his way of knife sharpening to a attendee who just picked up his special order knife.


----------



## don

Thanks for sharing. How does Takeda sharpen his knives?


----------



## cclin

don said:


> Thanks for sharing. How does Takeda sharpen his knives?



[video=youtube;jM8U3AHvLa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jM8U3AHvLa4[/video]


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

This method would certainly not get mud under your finger nails and no bleeding finger tips, but it is much harder to get a clean uniform bevels with this method.


----------



## eto

Marko Tsourkan said:


> This method would certainly not get mud under your finger nails and no bleeding finger tips, but it is much harder to get a clean uniform bevels with this method.



Yes, and when he was doing the demo he said, "this method of sharpening and the hand sharpening tool he uses is good for beginners who my find it easier to find the correct angle".

Seems like it would be less fatigue on the hands and wrist's as well.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I don't know whether that's easier on your wrist, as the stone holder with the stone is not that small and weighs something, but it gives you a better visual reference than hand sharpening, where you rely more on muscle memory. One way or another, it works and people without experience might find it pretty appealing. As some find Edge Pro appealing. 

M


----------



## don

@cclin: thanks for the video.


----------



## orkui

Thx for sharing


----------



## Mrmnms

The results speak for themselves. Method seems ideal for certain applications.


----------



## mica1988

I spent just under two years in medic training at Ft Sam Houston in San Antonio. Loved it. I have to admit, Texas has some very sweet ladies there, or they did when I left there in the early 70's. I could tell stories, but with my luck, San Antonio PD would see it and hunt me down. The guys I hung around with were a bit on the raucous side.


----------



## cheflarge

Thanks for the video. Interesting technique.


----------



## gic

Seems to turn your body into an edge pro so to speak, seems to me it would be awfully tiring and a lot harder to get consistent angle than with an actual edge pro :- )


----------



## mhenry

Seems like it would work really well sharpening cleavers


----------

